# Light sable



## rocky30 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a 10 wk old light sable and I was curious how his coat will progress. Does anyone have any pics of there light sables progression.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I would be curious to see how the lighter sable's coat changes too. These are my favorite color for the breed. Let's see some photos of those gorgeous sables. (Please)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Me too.. I'm curious-- anyone have a light sable to show development photos?


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

Not sure if Kai is light enough but he started out as a tan/fawn sable, he is now darkening down but definitely isn't as black as some I have seen.

Loads of pictures here http://www.ianandjayne.co.uk/Dogs/KaiH/index.html


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Jayne,
What an absolutely stunning sable! Kai is one handsome boy. I love all the pictures! That is the color I love. Not dark, but not light. Just perfect.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Here ya go, there are lots of sable pics in this thread,









http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=288992&page=1&nt=3&fpart=1


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is my Suesse at the breeders, 









Here she is at 4 months old 










and here she is now at 9 months old.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Love Suesse's pictures and the name. Beautiful coloring. Thanks for posting.


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a few pics of my girl here......... http://kamelotshepherds.com/Our_Ladies.php scroll down to the bottom of the page.


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

There's also a slide show on the homepage!


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow - some beautiful sables here.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Here is Chaos; he is 5 months in this picture.








[/img] 

and a month earlier (just brought him home)








[/img]


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Beautiful sables!


----------

